

Is there a copy of you reading this article? (Max Tegmark) - mike_esspe
http://space.mit.edu/home/tegmark/PDF/multiverse_sciam.pdf

======
dsr_
By the simulation argument, it's likely that there are only copies of me
reading this argument.

(Alternatively, if the simulations are allowed evolutionary freedom, there may
not be any primary version of me to be reading.)

